# What color white?



## DanielMDollaPainting (Feb 24, 2011)

I have been using SW extra white off the shelf for ceilings in PM 400 or Masterhide and in Superpaint for trim. I find the color to be too starky(is that the right word) and doesn't cover well. Recently I was in HD and the Behr rep engaged me in conversation. After complainting about hide with SW extra white and Behr ultra pure white he reccomended to get Behr mixed in 1852 white. He said it was like the F&H high hide white which I used years back. So I tried the Behr ultra in satin 1852 white. Honestly I was blown away. One coat hide over a coat of SW problock latex primer. So what color white do the rest of you SW guys use for ceilings and trim?


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I use snowbound sw7004. It covers better and without doing a side by side comparison you'd never know it's not extra white.


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

Alabaster ceilings. Trim varies with wall color.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I use snowbound as well.It's the ceiling color in my house.Another color I've used is swiss coffee by Dunn-Edward's but Behr has the same color basically.I use it on trim but have painted entire house's with it.They have a little color in them so they are'nt so hospital sterile


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I use snowbound sw7004. It covers better and without doing a side by side comparison you'd never know it's not extra white.


 Focker.....I was going to post that!!!!!! LOL Anyways, I also use SW 7004 Snowbound :thumbsup:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

kmp said:


> Another color I've used is swiss coffee by Dunn-Edward's


I had forgotten about that color. I have literally sprayed hundreds of gallons of D&E Swiss Coffee on overhangs back when I was doing NC down in Vegas in the early 90s. :thumbsup:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

DanielMDollaPainting said:


> he reccomended to get Behr *mixed* in 1852 white.


I would be hesitant about using anything *mixed* for what I would call a stock item in my shop. I would want something I could pull off the shelf and use anywhere at any time. I like the BM Muresco classic formula, and it will touch-up/match on any ceiling I've done for years, out of any can or five I have on hand.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Woodland said:


> I had forgotten about that color. I have literally sprayed hundreds of gallons of D&E Swiss Coffee on overhangs back when I was doing NC down in Vegas in the early 90s. :thumbsup:


The standard "Swiss Coffee" that is common around here was just a little raw umber, L-6 to be exact, but that formula may have changed with newer tint machines/colorant.

It's the one basic white that we generally keep on hand.


----------



## sendit6 (Sep 6, 2008)

For exterior whites, lights, and beiges, I will only use Duration Super White. It's a stock color, is thick like pancake batter, and will cover black in one coat. See if they have an interior flat in Super White. Granted it won't be as thick but the hide may be as good. Maybe not.


----------



## johnny949 (Apr 13, 2012)

Swiss coffee is a good one. Also try 'whisper' by dunn Edwards. More white than Swiss coffee but not starch white and it covers pretty well.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I use off the shelf promar 200 white for both ceilings and trim for my rentals and now my house. I can walk in and pull it off of the shelf and it always matches. That said if on a job I'm using 7004, 7005, 7006,7007, on a job I'll use that leftover paint too. They got such little bit of tint in them that you could face off the stock white amd it not even be noticed. I don"t know why architects call out those colors but they do for ceilings. There's virtually no difference.


----------



## TrueColors (Jul 30, 2010)

I tint my trim white with a little raw umber/raw sienna. Allows for some extra hiding power.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Oden said:


> I use off the shelf promar 200 white for both ceilings and trim for my rentals and now my house. I can walk in and pull it off of the shelf and it always matches. That said if on a job I'm using 7004, 7005, 7006,7007, on a job I'll use that leftover paint too. They got such little bit of tint in them that you could face off the stock white amd it not even be noticed. I don"t know why architects call out those colors but they do for ceilings. There's virtually no difference.


 I used the white off the shelf too at one time and switched to Snowbound. I cant really see a difference in the different whites once their up on a ceiling, but I think SWs 7004 "Snowbound" covers better than their "Extra White" off the shelf. I've used all of SWs whites, and 7004 seems to cover best for me. Its just what I've always used. Exterior trim, interior trim, ceilings, etc......7004. Since I always use the same thing, I always have some in my shop and usually in my trailer too.


----------



## wncpainter (Aug 7, 2010)

The painter I learned from brought Swiss Coffee from the west coast here when he moved. we did all of our ceillings in it, now on my own I always use it. everyone loves the softness as compared to a stock, stark white ceiling. I use the ICI/Glidden formula, dont know if its the same as the PandL. Swiss Coffee, always goes down smooth..


----------

